# Tips for MDCAT repeaters



## Marium Mansoor (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi, Im marium and I could not pass mdcat last year (940/1100) in mdcat, so I decided to repeat. This year Alhumdullilah I somehow cleared and got into a good college. 

Here is a compilation of tips for REPEATERS
Okay so, after mdcat, chill till december. No need to study tab tak (aur parha jata bhi nai hai tbh). 
Start studying january se, apke lie acha rahega. You would need some time to build a tempo slowly and steadily. Islie January is the best time to start.
starting january, my BEST ADVICE would be to join Kips repeater session. Students who join this have 80% better chance in securing seats than any other. 
Study VERY VERY carefully in the repeater session which starts in january and lasts till april i guess (Im not sure, correct me if Im wrong) Ask EVERY QUESTION in your mind. Study EVERY SINGLE LINE. Get 2-3 sources for everything you read. Watch video lectures. Take 7-8 hours for 1 chapter and do it in a way that you end up feeling that youve done PhD in that subject. OH AND MOST IMPORTANTLY, MAKE SURE YOU PRACTISE ATLEAST 500 MCQS FOR EVERY SINGLE UNIT. 
Ap aise samagh lein k its MAKE OR BREAK. Till April you must be done with your preparation aik baar. No matter what. January to April is YOUR TIME TO SEIZE YOUR FUTURE. Then join the Regular kips long mdcat session. By this time, you will feel on top of the world because you will know everything, have a grip on everything (only if u utilised the aforementioned months in the best way). 

Iske baad, May-July go through the course once more with your academy session, MAKE SURE YOU ARE PRACTISING AS MANY MCQS AS YOU CAN. 
Then in August, do one final reading and join KIPS test session. GO THROUGH EVERYTHING ONE LAST TIME. And bam, conquer the stars. Waise tou the more times you cover the syllabus, the better. Repitition is key.


Okay, during this whole time, Forget about everything because MCQS ARE YOUR BEST-EST-EST FRIENDS he more you practise, the better. If you do the whole course 1628638 times and go with an mcq practise of only 1000 mcqs (give or take), bhool jayein k apko admission milne wala hai ya milne k chances hain. You need to practise atleast 5000-6000 mcqs to be sure.

Gather your sources from the internet or in paper. I used Redspot for all three physics chem bio. They retail for 900/- each aur ap apne kareebi bookstore se keh k magwa skte hain. Then kips ki books jo apko 3500-4000 k around KIPS k campus se milengi, then WHATEVER I COULD FIND. Also i practised physics the most. There are pdfs for physics mcqs online which say “ECAT PHYSICS MCQS” but they go for mdcat too

My internet sources for physics were 
- Hyperphysics
- Physics stack exchange
- Physics libri texts
- Khan academy
For chem
- chem libri texts
- Khan academy
For bio
- federal board biology textbooks (they are amazing, like out of this world amazing). Unmein kuch extra information hai jo kafi useful hoti hai.

English nhi parhi mein ne gap year mein. But for english buy Wren and Martin and consult your teacher about books that would be suitable for you. The KIPS ki english book is really good tho

Time management is everyones personal enemy and THAT is what you have to practise for. Academies DONT emphasize on this aspect of mdcat. Theyll give you 60 mcqs to solve in 60 minutes and that is COMPLETE BULL****. 
If your academy test is of 60 mcqs. Work hard and get yourself to the point that you are able to 
do physics tests in 40 minutes
do biology tests in 20 minutes
do chem tests in 40 minutes
do english tests in 15 minutes
Is se zyada nai.

DO NOT BE AFRAID TO ASK QUESTIONS. I was that ONE girl in class who would run after every teacher after everyyyyy period and it would drive the rest of the class crazy, but who cares? I didnt. Mein ne paise diye we the parhne k parhne k lie, mein ne paise poore karne the.
Balke at some point mughe yaad hai class mein se meri kisi ne councellor ko bhi shikayat laga di thi, but like I said before, I did not care.

About the timetable. So january se le kr April tak, you should study hard BUT SUKOON ARAAAAAAAAM se. No rush, no tension. You will be able to produce best results when your attention is undivided and solely towards something. 
Secondly, I believe in the fact k the first reading has to be VERY COMPREHENSIVE, jismein you read the text tassali se, make notes tassali se, check other sources tassali se, find answers to your questions tassali se. Read lecture notes tassali se, Do mcqs tassali se. And for a single chapter, this whole process takes me 8-9 hours OR EVEN MORE. (Might not be the same for you though). The second reading is swift, the third one even more so. And then youll know your way through your books well.

here is what I suggest. January to April is enough time for you to give 1 chapter a day and then revise the chapter you read the previous day. So,
- Make a schedule daily, with your goals.
- fix your study hours. Preferably 8-10. Not less than this if you wanna be sure about your admission
- Wake up and sleep whenever you want, just make sure it doesnt disturb your study hours.
- If somehow you are not able to achieve your desired goal for the day, take extra time for the leftover part
- Take breaks, power naps, eat. 
- NO STUDYING 24/7, your brain needs to rest too... 
- Have some outlet to look forward to din k end mein if youre done with your parhai, go out with friends, watch some movie, anything. 
- Reward yourself on achieving ur daily task in whatever way you like

During May- August time period, you will be at ease. You will know that you have utilised your time well and it will give u CONFIDENCE OVER YOUR ABILITIES.

Failing leaves you emotionally traumatised. sabse zyada tou it makes you doubt your own ability and the thought that “i cant do this, im not worthy” takes over. Thats what happened to me. You have so many breakdowns, bouts of depression, inferiority.
You feel like your world is static because youre at home doing nothing while the world moves forward. Your social life takes a long pause because your friends start their lives at new places. Ghar waley apse tang ajatey hain. You feel so drained and useless, thats what happened with me atleast. The worst problem is loss of motivation.

But this can be avoided. 
How? 
- look for hobbies to invest your time in. Learn some new “hunnar”. Cooking, driving, painting, give tuitions to earn money, reading, learn some instrument, watch some movies or dramey. Travel to rejuvinate yourself.

- watch motivational videos. visit medicine related websites or blogs and read about doctors lives. I personally suggest watching “TedMed” videos. Not only would this make you clear about your objective but also give you “passion” to try your best to pursue it. Your vision of your own future would become crystal clear.

- Read about med- related things to keep you on track. Check out new discoveries, new genetic therapies, new treatments, new breakthrough researches. Check out different medicine related forums like "medstudentz.com"

- dont go on a “social lockdown”. Dont detach from everyone. Encourage people to meet you. Get reconnected to your family because trust me, they share your pain, your burden. They are there for you

- reconnect with Alllah because no matter what you do, he has the final say. Im not a very good/practising Muslim but i have firm belief in the fact that youll only get something if Allah is happy with you and you need to work towards that.


All in all, ap apne gap year ko ache se utilise kar skte hain if you want, lekin it all depends on you and your willpower. kuch log hotey hain jinko kam parh key hi zyada mil jata hai aur kuch log hotey hain unko bohatttt parhna parta hai wohi same effect achieve karne k lie. 
Alhumdullilah this year, I made it so I thought ye chota sa note likh jaoon shayad kisi k kaam ajaye. Apni dua'on mein yaar rakhiye ga. 

PS, all of this was written in one sitting, so excuse any grammar/ spelling errors. God bless.


----------



## MHW. (Jan 29, 2020)

How many marks did you get in your MDCAT?


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

thank you so much for this marium! i’m so glad that i got to know you through this forum, i can totally guarantee that someone as passionate as you will be a great doctor!


----------



## Anna Cristophe (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank You for such a nice motivational message  May Allah make your goals easy for you to achieve and accept your prayers, Ameen.


----------



## weez (Dec 31, 2021)

Marium Mansoor said:


> Hi, Im marium and I could not pass mdcat last year (940/1100) in mdcat, so I decided to repeat. This year Alhumdullilah I somehow cleared and got into a good college.
> 
> Here is a compilation of tips for REPEATERS
> Okay so, after mdcat, chill till december. No need to study tab tak (aur parha jata bhi nai hai tbh).
> ...


AOA Marium! Thank you for the motivation! It was relatable and oh-so-true!


----------

